# A1 Kanthal now in stock at Sir Vape



## Sir Vape (17/2/15)

Our Kanthal has finally arrived.





24, 26 and 28g is available 

Get it here:

http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/accessories/products/kanthal-a1

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BigGuy (17/2/15)

And before anyone moans when we saw how the kanthal came on this mini bobbin we were like, no ways this thing has 10m on it so we opened one and unwound it and yeah 10 meters with a bit extra. Bummer part is i had to roll the thing back up. nice to drop in a vape bag not this massive spool.


----------

